# Linas Klieza



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I did'nt know much about him we offered him 18.4/4 offer sheet, he wasa late 1 pick by Denver did decent in his 3rd yr avg 11.1 PPG, saw less PT b/c not playmaker, when I first saw this guy he has the perfect frame for PF. In early starts I was concerned he is to big to be starting t SF and is fiesty but lacks the quickness to play at the 3. Since Reggie went down he looks more comfortable playing back up at PF, he is good onthe glass plays hard, can ocassionly help score but looks like a similar version of Bonner tween PF/SF with good range and hustle.
The only thing bothering me is every game he gets called for travelling when driving, the staff needs to work with him more intensive to help him with his dribbling moves, when he is to drive.

Brings good value to the bench, just th wtravelling is pissing me off.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dude has been HORRIBLE lately. Horrible.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Kleiza has been horrible since the regular season started. He did the typical scrub thing tonight though by having an outstanding game against his old club. Man, I remember Zan Tabak schooling Hakeem and his old HOU club way back in the day. His best game ever in the nba. Don't think he had another even close to that.

If Kleiza's shot is back to pre season form he can be a nice piece off the bench but he just has to accept his role and not try to do too much. Even Armstrong called him a turnover waiting to happen when he dribbles more than twice. Raps announcers do not do that to big offseason acquisitions but that is how bad he has been.

He did miss a couple of chip shots late in the game and knock the ball out of Weems hand to kill the comeback.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What exactly has he ever done but spotup and shoot and maybe drive if he has a wide open lane


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

You must not have seen a lot of our games this year. Kleiza has started to do his Curly Neal impression with the Raps doing all kinds of crazy dribbling. Spin moves, behind the back dribbles, forced shots and wild layups (on the rare occasion he gets a shot off without turning it over). He has been brutal. Just trying to do more than he should.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let me edit that:

What exactly has he ever been able to do successfully but spotup and shoot and maybe drive if he has a wide open lane


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

He has been getting better, hitting open 3's getting boards I just worry with him starting he lacks the quickness to get back and cover slashing SF on the quick slant.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Kleiza is great, he is helping the tank job.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Expected him to be better.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

He is the same guy he has always been in the NBA. Look at his Denver numbers and you will see that. His 3pt shooting is the worst of his career and has declined every season for some reason, and his TO's are double what he had in a more limited role.

But essentially the same guy with no progression in his game. A decent 6th man type that BC always projects as a starter and expects 50 wins from.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Kleiza was signed to be a starter. He might be a starter now because the Raptors have no other options but he's suppose to be a 6th man and he's paid as a 6th man. The Raptors right now have no focus on offense and guys like Kleiza/Barbosa/DeRozan have no one to play off from. Bargnani can score but he doesn't really create scoring chances for his teammates.

We need to get a playmaker in this year's draft but I don't know if theres one available.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The contract is fine. Any good playoff team would pay that to their 6th man and be quite happy about it.

Is Kleiza even good enough to fill that role? He could be with a strong cast around him and a clear role on O.

But I have to disagree that he was not brought in to be a starter. I don't think the plan was to go with DD/Weems to start the season. Either the starting spot was open for competition and his hot shooting won it, or it was his from the day he signed. I believe the latter. Many, many fans were projecting him to be our leading scorer as there was too much hype around him over the summer. You don't get that for an obvious 6th man.

Plus I think Barbosa was brought in to be that explosive 6th man which he has been his entire career.

BC's history is signing role players and expecting much more from them.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Let me rephrase it. Kleiza was brought in to be the starter *this year*. I don't even think BC is crazy enough to think that he is starter material on a winning team. We are not a winning team and contrary to what BC might have said before the season started I don't think even he believed that we would be a winning team this year.

It doesn't really matter what BC expects to get from Kleiza. The bottom line is that he paid him a sixth man or bench player's salary. Calderon on the other hand is different. BC expected him to be the starter and paid him like a starter. The problem is he's not starter material on a winning team or a losing team. He's not starter material in any league that plays more than 50 games. He's going to start maybe 40 games for you, miss about 20, and play the rest at "not 100%". That's the real mistake out of the whole thing. Point guard is not a position where you switch guys every 10 games. We went through this in years past where the team had to switch their offensive strategy every time Calderon goes down. One game we're a pick and roll team, the next game we're a fast break team, and the next game we're a pass around the horn team because Calderon is back but he isn't 100% so he can't run pick and rolls. What ends up happening is that we go out there without an offense with a team that doesn't have guys that are good enough to do things on their own.

At this point I would just trade everyone and go on a 5 year or 10 year plan of rebuilding. The team is too far gone that by the time we get enough talent either through draft or FA the players we have now would all be accustomed to losing. Might as well do a fire sale and start from ground zero. Fire the coach, get rid of the GM and pray that the team stays in Toronto.


----------



## dobrynicius (Apr 8, 2011)

Kleiza this season is poor, i don't know why. he have very good contract and required play mutch better... Maybe Toronto is not very good place for him?
In Europe he play pretty well and i think, he can be excellent SF in the NBA. Maybe he needs more minutes from coach, because he play very well when knows, that he is basic man on the floor...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He was horrible when healthy and his contract is horrible now he is down. 


No words from any poster will make me change my opinion of this knucklehead.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Klieza's a perfectly useful bench player who was overpaid to fill a role he's not suited for, it isn't his fault Colangelo doesn't know what he's doing. I've said before paying slightly more than market-rate for role-players is one of the worst things a rebuilding franchise can do.


----------

